# Bath CC Hill Climbing TT 15 October 2017



## Heltor Chasca (27 Sep 2017)

Bath CC Hill Climbing TT 15 October 2017. 

I have never done one of these. The closest I've got is as a spectator. It looks a lot of fun, but I don't think I'm in the running, so to give myself 'an edge' I may enter my cargo bike to show there's another side to serious competition. Stupid is as stupid does. 

https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/race-details/16112


----------

